# Sorry..... Another one..... Hirelings in Devon/Cornwall??



## BethanT (10 November 2015)

Just wondering if anyone had any recommendations for hirelings in the Devon/Cornwall area. The Boons are no longer trading as hirelings and so don't have many, though I have a mutual friend through them so may be able to get one through them. 

Sadly neither of my two are suitable for hunting this season!


----------



## Hanno Verian (10 November 2015)

I'm not sure if they are still doing hirelings but I used -

Phil & Heather Roberts
EXMOOR HUNTER HIRELINGS
Winstitchen Cottage
Simonsbath
Minehead
Somerset TA24 7JT

Tel: 01643 831117
Mob: 07855 090247
e-mail: p.p.a.roberts@btinternet.com

Horses where superb, we had a great day out on Exmoor with the Dulverton Farmers, they also go out with the Staghounds and probably the other local foxhounds.


----------



## Finishline (10 November 2015)

Try Lorraine at Foxforthy 01364 631210

I haven't taken any of her hirelings hunting, but did few day rides up at Dartmoor off season and all the horses were brilliant.


----------



## mirabela123 (11 November 2015)

Hanno Verian said:



			I'm not sure if they are still doing hirelings but I used -

Phil & Heather Roberts
EXMOOR HUNTER HIRELINGS
Winstitchen Cottage
Simonsbath
Minehead
Somerset TA24 7JT

Tel: 01643 831117
Mob: 07855 090247
e-mail: p.p.a.roberts@btinternet.com






Click to expand...

 Thanks for info


----------



## ExmoorHunter (12 November 2015)

You could also try Exmoor Hirelings on 01643 831569, www.exmoorhirelings.co.uk. They are friends and their horses are lovely.


----------



## spacefaer (12 November 2015)

You could also ring the Hon Sec of whichever pack you would like to visit (which you'd obviously have to do anyway!) and ask who does hirelings within the hunt.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 November 2015)

There was/is a yard in the Quantocks that I used for a few days stag hunting, I cannot remember their name, apologies.  Horses knew their job and I was advised not to consider taking a horse of my own onto the Quantocks.


----------



## jrp204 (12 November 2015)

Marilyn Stead usually does hirelings for the Four Burrow.


----------

